# Need pitch for a laser carriage ribbon cable



## Robet2 (7 mo ago)

Yesterday at 12:56 PM
I have a rca 5.1 home theater and instead of cutting the ribbon cable and scraping the end to make it work, I'd rather ask here as to what pitch the laser carriage ribbon cable is and then buy a new one? It's an older model around 2007 from Walmart. It works intermittently and I can see where the problem is at the end of the cable(as verified from videos on YouTube). I don't have a metric ruler so I cannot calculate the pitch myself. If no one knows for sure ,then generally what pitch is used for that type of application? Thanks


----------



## Grob1953 (7 mo ago)

look up “SHS E188165 AWM 20798 80C 60V VW-1 (5 Pin)165 MM X 6 MM FLEX CABLE FFC Ribbon” and you’ll find a large online seller 😉 who’s flogging what you seem to need (about $25)
Grant
PS used to be that all electronic stuff was in imperial not metric.



Robet2 said:


> Yesterday at 12:56 PM
> I have a rca 5.1 home theater and instead of cutting the ribbon cable and scraping the end to make it work, I'd rather ask here as to what pitch the laser carriage ribbon cable is and then buy a new one? It's an older model around 2007 from Walmart. It works intermittently and I can see where the problem is at the end of the cable(as verified from videos on YouTube). I don't have a metric ruler so I cannot calculate the pitch myself. If no one knows for sure ,then generally what pitch is used for that type of application? Thanks


----------



## Robet2 (7 mo ago)

Grob1953 said:


> look up “SHS E188165 AWM 20798 80C 60V VW-1 (5 Pin)165 MM X 6 MM FLEX CABLE FFC Ribbon” and you’ll find a large online seller 😉 who’s flogging what you seem to need (about $25)
> Grant
> PS used to be that all electronic stuff was in imperial not metric.


I have taken care of this. Ordered a ribbon cable that matches using Walmart. 300mm .5 mm pitch and 24 pins.


----------

